# Correct Rod Length



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

It seems like the 12 footer is the minimum standard that most on this forum suggest for a "heaver" style rod. But..does the ideal rod length vary based on the height of the caster? Or is this irrelevant?

Should a shorter caster use a shorter rod? 

I'm about 5'7".


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

hey wolfgang to me it doesnt really matter rod length its rod weight you want a light rod im 5'8 i use rods from 9-12ft. longer rods can help u reach farther distance i mainly use 10ft rods and ive had no problems casting them if u use a shorter rod u want somthing with a good bounce


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

How much do you weigh? I only weigh about a buck forty, and I find when I really try to wind up 8 on a 13, the momentom nearly picks me up and spins me. I do better with 11 or twelve. Longer rod rest are needed then though to keep line out of the waves.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

There is no "correct" rod length...It all boils down to what you decide that you like. What I like doesn't matter.

Your physical build would come into play when considering reel seat to butt length, to get your best grip. I'm 5'8", and I like reel seats about 28" from the butt.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I am a big guy, but I won't be bothered with anything over 12'. After a day of casting and retreiving anything more than 12' really becomes a strain. Like Railroader said it's gonna depend on you. Go to your local tackle shop and get them to put several combos together with rods of different lengths and see how you like them. Also keep in mind rods of the same height will vary in weight by manufacturer. Tica Rods, AFAW rods are very light.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I prefer rods in the 12'6" to 13' range for heaver baitfishing, a longer rod helps when it comes to distance casting, but shorter rods help in fighting and landing fish. A shorter rod can help in adverse wind conditions also.

The standard length used to be around 10' and plenty of fish have been caught on those rods, but the length of todays 12' rods helps in achieving casting distance, and helps as stated, keep the line out of the waves.


I know a few guys that are shorter than you that throw 13' rods, but you need to find what works for you.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im about an inch taller than you,, At 5-8 220 I was worried about that same than. When I went to buy my first setup I was advised to start off with a 10ft rod. After that I purchased a 10'6ft, 11ft, 12ft rod.. I thought 12 ft was all I needed... I now throw three 13'ft poles an love them all. After getting used to them it's hard going back to shorter poles.. My advice would be get what feels good.. If you out grow it sell it in the Market Place..


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

IMHO the length is less relative to the tiring factor than the weight of rod and sinker, though of course what with physics and all, you're looking at some real g-forces the further that tip gets from your hand. Type of cast too; the back cast is what I like for the heavy stuff, don't know that I like the pendulum for anything over about 4 oz.

I heard a good argument the other day that the ideal rod length should be calculable based on several factors including the user's height; there's still a lot to be done though before we'll know if that's going to pan out.

Meanwhile, back here on earth  ...I've been asking the same question lately; one of the neat things about this sport is how raw it still is even in these modern times. 

The way I decided to go is, use as much variety as possible in rods, while concentrating on perfect form. Once I feel I'm a master at form, I'll see what length rod gives me the greatest distance- then I'll be sure to tell everyone. 

Does that help?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

there's no correct length to go with the users height. however, there's a correct butt to reel seat lenght to get with the users height.

the most important thing is, what rod can you "LOAD" properly to tap its potential.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> there's no correct length to go with the users height. however, there's a correct butt to reel seat lenght to get with the users height.
> 
> the most important thing is, what rod can you "LOAD" properly to tap its potential.


Reel seat placement is usually based on arm length and shoulder width, not height. 

Your right on having the ability to load the rod, that is important- and having the rod set up for you can help in that regard.

A lot of folks trim a little off the butt section if 13' or 12' blanks seem too long for the caster.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

SC, height is proportional to arm lenght.
your wing span is usually your height, except for those NBA players with extra long wing span, but for us, the average people our wingspan is equal to our height. thus, making our arm length (from armpit to the tip of our fingers) proportional to our height. To measure the butt to reel seat distance that would be o.k. for your height is to measure the length of your armpit to your fingers.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> SC, height is proportional to arm lenght.
> your wing span is usually your height, except for those NBA players with extra long wing span, but for us, the average people our wingspan is equal to our height. thus, making our arm length (from armpit to the tip of our fingers) proportional to our height. To measure the butt to reel seat distance that would be o.k. for your height is to measure the length of your armpit to your fingers.


If that is the case, where would I find a 20+ ft rod?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> SC, height is proportional to arm lenght.
> your wing span is usually your height, except for those NBA players with extra long wing span, but for us, the average people our wingspan is equal to our height. thus, making our arm length (from armpit to the tip of our fingers) proportional to our height. To measure the butt to reel seat distance that would be o.k. for your height is to measure the length of your armpit to your fingers.


There is a correlation but variances do exist, which is why it is more accurate to reference arm length not heigth. I have no idea where to locate a reels seat based on someone's height, but can locate it properly based upon their reach.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> There is a correlation but variances do exist, which is why it is more accurate to reference arm length not heigth. I have no idea where to locate a reels seat based on someone's height, but can locate it properly based upon their reach.


how come i can't say it right?
that's exactly what i'm trying to say. but i can't seem to say it right.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> how come i can't say it right?
> that's exactly what i'm trying to say. but i can't seem to say it right.


No sweat, I kinda thought you knew what you were getting at , just wasn't coming out quite right.

:fishing:


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, at 6'2" and around 200 I cast my 11' heaver further than I do my 12' using the same weight and same technique. It feels to me that I get greater tip speed with the shorter rod.

*Now this is based on 8nbait. Just cannot turn it as fast or as well.*

With 6 oz or less, the long rod wins almost everytime as far as the distance goes.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i used a 10' glass rod all fall...im 5'8"...been used to a 12'6" stiff rod for past 2 years had to severely change my cast and reel braking to get it to work but overall distance loss wasnt as bad as i thought itd be...using my old cast resulted in a blowup or line drive everytime and an awkward feeling cast


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

guess im saying rod depends on caster and sact itself used..


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

to find my reel placement, i would just grab the rod(with no reel on it) then i would take a few swings with it, to simulate a cast, then just measure where your hands are. that way it will feel natural.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

But wouldn't reel placement only be applicable to custom rods or rods that you build yourself? 

On factory rods...the reel seat location, butt to reel length, etc. is determined by the manufacturer. So other than trying different makes and models of rods, aren't you pretty much stuck with what you get?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

wolfgang said:


> But wouldn't reel placement only be applicable to custom rods or rods that you build yourself?
> 
> On factory rods...the reel seat location, butt to reel length, etc. is determined by the manufacturer. So other than trying different makes and models of rods, aren't you pretty much stuck with what you get?


That's generally true- most factory rods are set up for the average caster- typically center of reel seat is set up at around 29" from the butt.

Some rods, like the hdx/ldx are set a little longer at 32".

Few people would need less than 28" or more than 31". I feel it is better to have the seat set a little longer than shorter, you can always choke up on the butt end slightly if need be, but you can do little if the spread between reel and butt is too short.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dont forget about factory afaw surf rods, they come with coasters.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> to find my reel placement, i would just grab the rod(with no reel on it) then i would take a few swings with it, to simulate a cast, then just measure where your hands are. that way it will feel natural.


The problem with this is you are not casting the rod with load on it, and can't tell if you need more leverage to properly generate tip speed.

There is a test that will put most people in the ballpark for their ideal hand spread. Stick the rod into the armpit of your casting arm (right arm for right handers) and then stretch your arm along the blank, extending your thumb up the blank with a comfortable stretch in the arm. Measure from the butt to where the tip of your thumb falls on the blank. Adding 2" to this will give you plenty of leverage. If you choose not to add the 2" it will allow for faster speed generally, but at a slight loss of leverage for power. IF your throwing heavy weight, I reccomend going with the extra 2" for leverage purposes.

The best way to find your ideal position is to work with a tournament or blank butt that has coasters or a sliding reel seat, so you can experiment until you find what works and feels best for you. Just remember,ideal hand spread for tossing 5 oz. is going to be different than ideal hand spread for tossing 10 oz.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fish low reel with reducer.
solves all arm wingspan placement leverage reelseat uncomfortable balancing acts..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ooeric said:


> fish low reel with reducer.
> solves all arm wingspan placement leverage reelseat uncomfortable balancing acts..


I'm experimenting with that option presently on an AFAW Big Beach. It may not be for everyone, but is an option.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Wolfgang, the only thing I'll add to what the others have already said is that length does make a difference with me. I use both conventional and spinning tackle and enjoy them each for different conditions / applications. At 5'8" the rod should fit me well -- the loading characteristics, bite detection etc. are already factored in as key before considering any rod for length.

For conventional "heaver" as you mentioned to start this thread, a rod of 12' works best for me. It allows me to handle big baits and an 8 ounce sinker and it is long enough to handle the desired drop for delivering a 7' cable leader clip down rig used to cast for sharks. A longer rod, casting that payload, starts to overpower me. With a much shorter rod the desired distance is not reached. 

I don't have (or want) a true spinning heaver, but do use an 11'6 inch rod with big spinner to cast bigger baits to sharks / Tarpon.

My other conventional 3-5 ounce rods are at least 11 feet. Like others who responded to your post, these rods are preferred to be in the 12-13' range. A few years ago Rockhopper brought over a few Ian Golds prototype rods for myself and others to try. These rods were 15 feet. I purchased a couple but after he went back to Ireland it was learned that a spinning rod that length is too unwieldly for me. I traded him that 15' spinning rod for a 12 foot conventional on his next trip over, and am much happier with a sweet 12' Ian Golds Match rod that he suggests is too short to sell well in the European market. 

I've settled on 11.5' as the best length for me using a surf spinner for throwing 2-4 ounce plugs or leads for distance. Any length spinner from 9 to 11 feet works best for me when plug fishing where accuracy is key.

Through trial and error, with experience, and good advice such as you've received from those above, you will eventually find the rods that fit you best. Good luck.


----------

